# hello



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

This is my first post on this board i have been looking at it for a while now though.

im preparing for my second cycle now (just waiting on the nolva)

is there any advice you would give me nutrition wise as although i did make some alrite gains on my last cycle I think i can castly improve if i sort out my nutrition.

I am goin to do a 6 week course of D-Bol 40mg per day with 20mg of nolva per day starting on week two. I am also trying to soure anavar for towards the end of the cycle but this is proving difficult (or to expensive lol)

any advice would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forums 

Whats your current diet like? Post up an average day and we can suggest where you can improve.


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello JL87, welcome to the Site! Really are a friendly bunch here 

While I have no personal experience with said products, I'm sure someone will come along shortly with more info relating to your Q.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you have enough Nolva on order to run during your cycle like you have planned aswell as for your PCT at the end?


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

i have got 100 nolva tabs on order the 10 mg ones so i should do, although im not sure what doasge i should take as on my last cycle i didnt take any nolva.

I have read that 20mg per day should be sufficient with 40 mg of d-bol but if thats not right please let me no.

at the moment i have recently changed my diet this is what im doing at the moment. ( I will include the supplements i am taking )

Morning

dissected liver 3 tabs

Weatabix

lunch

tuna with wholemeal pitta bread

dinner

some sort of chicken, meat or pasta

amino acids

before training

4 creatine caps

after training 3 creatine caps

before bed 3 ZMA caps

I am sticking to this diet as i put alot of weight on since my last cycle. around 2 stone.

I am goin to run the d-bol 5 days a week so my liver has a rest on the weekend but will still use the nolva over the weekend


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

JL87,

Mate with the diet you are running there is no way you should be running a cycle there is no where near enough food in your day.

General Rules

1. Eat every 2-3 hours

2. 1.5g to 2g of protein per pound of body weight

3. 3 day split for training

4. Always have post work out shake (simple carb and protein in it)

You need a meal between breaky and lunch and the same between lunch and dinner plus after dinner you train so after training you need a PWO shake which will help you recover and help while you sleep.

If you like I can post up a diet more suited let us lads no what you need we help to the best of our ability.

What are your stats, age, how long trained, how train, original weight and weight now things like that will help alot more when trying to put together a bulking diet for ya


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Breakfast:

Oats

4 Eggs

Apple

Mid Morning:

Mackeral

Protein Shake

Two Oranges

Banana

Midday:

Chicken Breast

Broccoli

Jacket Potatoe

Protein Shake

Mid Afternoon:

Almonds

2 Eggs

Protein Shake

Tea:

Chicken / Steak

Boiled Rice

Broccoli

Mixed Vegatables

Bed Time:

Protein Shake

Something along those lines is the sort of quantity you want to be aiming for. What you have posted is no where near enough food.

A good, high protein diet can be just as anabolic for your body as running a course of DBol so don't jump on the tabs until you have your diet sorted and gain the most you can naturally.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

JL87 said:



> i have got 100 nolva tabs on order the 10 mg ones so i should do, although im not sure what doasge i should take as on my last cycle i didnt take any nolva.
> 
> I have read that 20mg per day should be sufficient with 40 mg of d-bol but if thats not right please let me no.
> 
> ...


What did you weigh, and what do you weigh now? Body Fat%? Height?

What was your diet before you changed it?

I don't believe you've gained two stone of muscle with a diet the resembles the one above. You may hold water given you are taking DBol - but I'd put money on it not being muscle. Feel free to prove me wrong. I doubt you'll keep the gains if that's your diet from now on either. Sorry for the pessimism.

I mean you don't have any food or a shake PWO? Why?

When was your last cycle?


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry bro i think you misunderstood

i have gained two stone in weight (fat) since my last cycle hence the light diet.

my last cycle was late last year but i got injured and couldnt train for 5 months and in that time i gained that weight. now i have been back training 5 days a week for the last 5 months.

thanks for the advice on the diet as i said before i dont no alot about the diet and nutritional side of training. any help would be gratly appreciated.

cheers.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

JL87...

Some serious advice here dude, you have only just started to train again and you are already considering a cycle that is a simple no no your body is not even close to its natural potential and if you are trying to lose fat all dbol will do is bloat your more with water retention.

I would seriously get your diet sorted, hit the cardio before breaky in the mornings for 30 to 45 mins and once you drop that fat train for a few more months ATLEAST before you even consider doing a cycle...

I aint having a go at you dude but there is no way you will see the best out of your cycle if you are eating the way you do and overtraining which you are if you are doing weights 5 days a week, 3 day split is all that is need lad 2 days upper 1 day lower with ample rest in between.

Only ever work a body part every 7-9 days as your muscle dont grow when working them but when you are resting. Make sure you are getting around 8 hours of good sleep a night.

What was your injury that stopped you training?

This is only advice each to there own but I guarantee the other lads will back me on this that jumping on a cycle this early on in your training is just not needed... Once you platuea after a few years then look at it.

I trained for 3 years before I ran my first cycle.

Best of luck JL87


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

JL87 said:


> sorry bro i think you misunderstood
> 
> i have gained two stone in weight (fat) since my last cycle hence the light diet.
> 
> ...


Sorry - I did get the wrong end of the stick there. You are losing weight because you aren't eating enough. I guarantee you will be losing muscle as well as fat on that diet.

07:00 5g BCAAs

07:10

30min Cardio

08:15

6 egg whites 1/2 Cup of Oats

10:30

Tuna Salad + Fish Oils

13:30

Chicken + Rice + Green Veg

16:00

Protein Shake + Almonds

17:00

Train

18:00

30mins Cardio

18:45

PWO Shake - Given you are trying to lose weight I'd consider 50g Whey and 30g Oats

20:00

White fish + Green Veg + Boiled Egg

22:30

Cottage Cheese

Avoid having carb meals back to back and increase the GOOD fats. See how you go with that. You might want to look at carb cycling if this doesn't work for you. You may well need a carb up day with that diet anyway, depending on your body type.

Give it ago and tailor the quantities to suit your body type and activity levels.

Forget the cycle for now. Also, what was the injury? Let's have a look at your training as well.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

^^^^

excellent diet.


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

i tore my shoulder playing rugby. i couldnt move it properly and i kept felling sharp pains in it all the time until i recieved physio

now it fine not as good as before but its 100 times better

my training consists of

pec 84 kg 10 reps 4 sets

abs 45 kg 30 reps 5 sets

bench 75 kg 10 reps 4 sets

pull down 90 kg 10 reps 4 sets

tri 70 kg 10 reps 4 sets

bicep 40 kg 10 reps 4 sets

leg press 100 kg 15 reps 4 sets

15 min bike

15 min run


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks a bit of a mish mash to me and,if i've read correctly,you are performing this routine 5 days a week?


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah 5 days a week . im open to suggestions on how to improve.

thanks for the advice so far


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

try to split your body into 3-4 parts

4 day per week split

1 chest/biceps/abs

2 quads/thighs

3 back/traps

3 delts/tri's

3 day per week split

1 back/traps/bi's

2 legs/abs

3 chest/delts/tri's

choose 2-3 excercises per body part

perform 1-2 warm up sets, and 3-4 sets to failure per excercise

execute 6-15 repetitions per set

rest the other days of the week, or do cardio if trying to cut

thats about as basic as it gets 

you are overtraining by doing whole body workouts 5 times a week and wiil not grow


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

cheers mate im going to start doing that from monday. Ill post up and let everyone no how im getting on.


----------

